# International Rugby 2011-12



## satexplorer

September 9-October 23 2011 IRB Rugby World Cup 2011 from New Zealand
TV: DirecTV PPV $ (United States) ch. 492-497
Dish Network PPV $ (United States) ch. 541
iN Demand PPV $ (United States) Various cable channels
Universal Sports (United States) DirecTV ch. 625, Sky Angel ch. 321 & OTA Digital subchannel
NBC (United States) (September 11 1PM ET/10AM PT, October 2 & 23 3PM ET/12PM PT)
Radio: RadioSport New Zealand
Grandstand Australia (Australia matches only)
Radio 2000 South Africa
TalkSport UK 48 matches excluding France vs Japan, South Africa vs Wales, Canada vs Tonga, Russia vs United States
Absolute Radio UK 7 matches
BBC Five Live UK 4 matches

Internet: universalsports.com $ (United States)


February 4-March 17 2012 Six Nations Championship: England vs France vs Ireland vs Wales vs Scotland vs Italy
TV: BBC America (United States)
Radio: BBC Five Live (UK)

==Completed==
February 18-July 9 2011 Super Rugby
TV: DirecTV ch. 490 & 491 (United States)


July 23-August 27 2011 Tri Nations: New Zealand All Blacks vs Australia Wallabies vs South Africa Springboks
TV: SKY Sports HD (New Zealand)
FOX Sports HD (Australia)
SuperSport HD (Sub-Saharan Africa)
DirecTV ch. 490 & 491 (United States)
Radio: RadioSport New Zealand, Radio 2000 South Africa & ABC Grandstand Australia


----------



## Chandu

satexplorer said:


> September 9-October 23 2011 Rugby World Cup from New Zealand
> TV: Universal Sports & NBC (United States)


That's great!!!!!


----------



## russinpa

I believe NBC has only committed to showing 2 World Cup games on the network. The final and one USA match. Both will be on tape delay. Universal sports has the rest of the games. 

The 2015 world cup from England is also part of this contract.


----------



## satexplorer

New Zealand All Blacks still has the number 1 World Ranking going in to the World Cup.


----------



## russinpa

3 USA warmup matches on Universal Sports:

Canada-USA in Toronto Live Sat 8/6 2:00pm ET
USA-Can in Glendale,Co Live Sat 8/13 9:00pm ET
Japan-USA in Japan SDD Sun 8/21 5:30pm ET

Also, the press release that announced Universal Sports coming to Directv mentioned a Pay-Per-View option. So, it seems like some games will only be live on PPV. Hopefully, there will be some sort of rebroadcast of these on Universal Sports.

http://www.universalsports.com/news-blogs/article/newsid=537654.html


----------



## Ira Lacher

Bee interested in seeing this tournament ever since I saw the movie _Invictus_,  with Matt Damon and Morgan Freeman and directed by Clint Eastwood; and read the book it was based on, _Playing the Enemy: Nelson Mandela and the Game That Changed a Nation_, by UK reporter John Carlin.

Rugby seems far more exciting and fluid than American football, and while it is a game of hard hitting, it's not organized violence with hard plastic weapons.


----------



## crabtrp

russinpa said:


> 3 USA warmup matches on Universal Sports:
> 
> Canada-USA in Toronto Live Sat 8/6 2:00pm ET
> USA-Can in Glendale,Co Live Sat 8/13 9:00pm ET
> Japan-USA in Japan SDD Sun 8/21 5:30pm ET
> 
> Also, the press release that announced Universal Sports coming to Directv mentioned a Pay-Per-View option. So, it seems like some games will only be live on PPV. Hopefully, there will be some sort of rebroadcast of these on Universal Sports.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/news-blogs/article/newsid=537654.html


I really hope they don't try and screw yet more money out of us by going PPV. And if they did, it had better be HD.


----------



## Chandu

satexplorer said:


> New Zealand All Blacks still has the number 1 World Ranking going in to the World Cup.


Hope don't disappoint like last time. They've been coming in heavily favored into umpteen World Cups, only to falter repeatedly. Got the "choker" tag around them now. Been waiting since 1995.


----------



## russinpa

On the Can-USA game today, they mentioned 3 games on NBC:

USA-IRL 9/11
NZ-CAN 10/2
Final 10/23


----------



## satexplorer

Chandu said:


> Hope don't disappoint like last time. They've been coming in heavily favored into umpteen World Cups, only to falter repeatedly. Got the "choker" tag around them now. Been waiting since 1995.


South Africa Springboks wouldn't repeat, "choker" should be applied on them.



russinpa said:


> On the Can-USA game today, they mentioned 3 games on NBC:
> 
> USA-IRL 9/11
> NZ-CAN 10/2
> Final 10/23


Actual game time.
USA vs Ireland 9/11/11 at 2am ET
New Zealand vs Canada 10/2/11 at 10:30pm ET
Rugby World Cup Final 10/23/11 at 4am ET

If NBC shows the first two games Live it would effect Late night and prime time programs. If they delay all three it would be running against the National Football League.


----------



## russinpa

Here's the TV coverage:

The 3 games as listed in the previous post will be on NBC delayed to Sunday afternoon opposite NFL.

Universal Sports will show 7 additional games. These will all be live. (3 remaining USA games, opening match, both semis and the 3rd place match.)

Remaining 38 games only on PPV. No mention of any delayed broadcast on Universal.

Online PPV prices shown in the link. I would guess TV PPV would be similar.

http://www.universalsports.com/rugby/events/event=US0100727/viewers-guide/index.html


----------



## Chandu

satexplorer said:


> South Africa Springboks wouldn't repeat, "choker" should be applied on them.


What's that saying about chickens, eggs...? 

Since like umpteen times, All Blacks are ranked #1 entering a World Cup, there is more pressure on them to avoid choker tag (again!!) instead of Springbok. Even though Springbok are holding champions, it still doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Chandu

Alright, here we go....the World Cup is starting in 1 more hour.

LIVE on Universal Sports, the Opening ceremony followed by

New Zealand vs Tonga 4:30 AM Eastern / 1:30 AM Pacific.

Go All Blacks!!!!!!

(Are you ready for some football????? ;-)


----------



## Chandu

Was truly a joy watching 2 different Hakas before the match - A Tongan version followed by the famous All Blacks one. Other than that, nobody ever expected Tonga to have any chance.

Next non-PPV telecast will be in full HD on NBC-HD:

USA vs. Ireland on Sunday September 11 : 1 PM Eastern or 10 AM Pacific.

Go USA!!! (Although, admittedly compared to FIFA World Cup nobody is even expecting USA to have much chance in this World Cup. But doesn't matter, was just happy to see good All Blacks football on an OTA channel for the first time ever! ;-)


----------



## satexplorer

Chandu said:


> Was truly a joy watching 2 different Hakas before the match - A Tongan version followed by the famous All Blacks one. Other than that, nobody ever expected Tonga to have any chance.
> 
> Next non-PPV telecast will be in full HD on NBC-HD:
> 
> USA vs. Ireland on Sunday September 11 : 1 PM Eastern or 10 AM Pacific.
> 
> Go USA!!! (Although, admittedly compared to FIFA World Cup nobody is even expecting USA to have much chance in this World Cup. But doesn't matter, was just happy to see good All Blacks football on an OTA chanel for the first time ever! ;-)


Make that 3 with Fiji's version of the Haka, holding a imaginary bat and swinging it in the end.

For actual game times of the Rugby World Cup scroll down bottom right of worldtimezone.com and follow the Rugby World Cup news on espnscrum.com


----------



## Chandu

I was really, reeeeeeeally hoping Argentina to beat England this time around. But unfortunately no go. They were leading 10-9 till 67th min, what a heartbreak!

I definitely don't want England to win the whole thing. They're already no. 1 in cricket, won't stand to see them champions in another sport.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Next non-PPV telecast will be in full HD on NBC-HD:
> 
> USA vs. Ireland on Sunday September 11 : 1 PM Eastern or 10 AM Pacific


Not all NBC affiliates are sticking to same time-slot in entire country. For example, where I'm KNTV NBC will be showing the telecast from 1 PM - 4 PM Pacific. It's best to check local listings.


----------



## Chandu

Ireland beat USA (result not a surprise at all, as expected) 22-10, but US has a lot to be proud of about the way they played. Especially, the try scored on interception at the very end! The commentators were talking about how great US defence was in early part of of 2nd half too. (Not to mention, an incredible total number of 65 tackles they made in 1st half!)

Next non-PPV broadcast on Universal Sports is LIVE:

Sept. 15: USA vs. Russia @ 3:30 AM Eastern OR 12:30 AM Pacific

A lot is expected out of USA in this match. If they can beat Russia, entire World Cup should be considered a success, a sign of making progress in positive direction for US.


----------



## Chandu

USA has beaten Russia, USA beating Russia 13-6 in a thrilling contest!!!! This was actually a first ever World Cup appearance (debut) for Russia. But the explosive manner in which they started match and towards the end as well was very admirable.

Next up for non-PPV telecasts on Universal Sports:

Sept. 23 LIVE: Australia vs. USA at 4:30 AM Eastern OR 1:30 AM Pacific


----------



## crabtrp

Chandu said:


> I was really, reeeeeeeally hoping Argentina to beat England this time around. But unfortunately no go. They were leading 10-9 till 67th min, what a heartbreak!
> 
> I definitely don't want England to win the whole thing. They're already no. 1 in cricket, won't stand to see them champions in another sport.


Hmmmm, I suspect an India supporter. Not a good summer. :lol:


----------



## Chandu

USA is playing great football, giving a big fight to Wallabies (Australia) in 1st half!!! Just scored a very brave, bruising/fighting try with score trailing 5-10 against Australia in 25 min.

GO USA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chandu

Well, as expected a total blowout defeat with final score of 67-5. While the result was never a surprise, I was sad US could never score that all-elusive 2nd try. They came very close to it in fact in late stages of 1st half, but it was only one-way street from there.

Oh well, next non-PPV telecast is also LIVE on Universal Sports:

Sept. 26 11:30 PM Pacific OR
Sept. 27 2:30 a.m. Eastern

Italy vs. USA

I really, really hope US plays a much closer, and defensively more fighting football for this one.


----------



## Chandu

So the World Cup is officially over for USA with a 27-10 loss to Italy. A much more commendable and defensively better performance than against Wallabies, but I suppose the quality of opposition also has something to do with it.

Regrettably, not even single match for USA in which they scored more than 1 try. Commedably, they scored a try in every single match - but there is significant room for improvement. Oh well.

Next non-PPV broadcast is on NBC-HD

Oct. 2 at 3 PM Eastern OR 12 PM Pacific:

New Zealand vs. Canada

All Blacks guaranteed to give a hiding to poor Canada. Also, I suppose the first ever time All Blacks football will be screened on OTA *network *TV channel in USA, that too in high definition. (Earlier New Zealand vs. Tonga on Universal Sports an OTA channel as well, but not *network *channel.)

Go All Blacks!!!


----------



## Chandu

Tonga has beaten France 19-14 in what's probably the most amayyyyyyyyzing upset in their history. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like it may be enough to carry them into quarterfinal. France scored a last-minute desperate try, to ensure bonus point. And even without it, don't think Tonga would've been ahead of France on points differential. Must feel so much better for Canada to have beaten Tonga, considering that result huh? Tonga would surely be in quarterfinal by now if they didn't lose to Canada.

Other interesting points of tournament - Great for Ireland to beat Australia. But now Ireland vs Italy promises to be a real humdinger. If Italy can manage to pull some sort of upset, they could make historic quarterfinal appearance - and Ireland could still miss out despite having defeated Australia. Who knows???

Very happy for Argentina to have beaten Scotland in an absolute thriller decided by try conversion towards the death. As said before, Argentina lost to England in a heart-breaker. But now Scotland has incredibly difficult prospect of defeating oldest rival England just to stay alive. Who knows, if Argentina thump Georgia as expected and Scotland manage upset of England, England could even miss out on quarterfinal. Sounds very crazy, but anything is possible. I will literally dance in the streets if England are knocked out! Go Scotland!!!!

Similarly, how about that huge fight Samoa gave to Champions South Africa!!! Springbok had barely got out of jail against Wales in a thriller too. Who knows if either of Wales and Samoa results had turned slightly differently, Springbok the champion team could've been on their way home. Those have been very competitive results in that group. Feel very good as well as sad about Samoa. They came so close. Actually, if Fiji manage to pull a shock upset against Wales, Samoa could still mathematically go through. I don't really see that happening, but crazier upsets have happened. If Canada could beat Tonga and Tonga beat France...why not Fiji beating Wales?!?! :lol: Just for the heck of it, Go Fiji!!!! And help out your neighbors Samoa!!!

In other news: Daniel Carter is in huge injury trouble for All Blacks and looks to miss out not only vs. Canada, but in next week's quarterfinal as well. That is a huuuuuuuge loss! Richie McCaw is also out. I had said before that poor Canada are looking for a thumping by New Zealand. But after these news, not so sure anymore. Who knows, the Tonga beater Canada could even manage to make it somewhat competitive against All Blacks. Now that USA's World Cup is over, just for fun for our neighbors to have some competitive football in their last match.....Go Canada!!! But seriously, with Daniel Carter/Richie McCaw injuries, from quarterfinal knockout rounds onwards could this be another World Cup of choke for All Blacks??? That too, this time at their home??? I sure hope not.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> Very happy for Argentina to have beaten Scotland in an absolute thriller decided by try conversion towards the death. As said before, Argentina lost to England in a heart-breaker. But now Scotland has incredibly difficult prospect of defeating oldest rival England just to stay alive. Who knows, if Argentina thump Georgia as expected and Scotland manage upset of England, England could even miss out on quarterfinal. Sounds very crazy, but anything is possible. I will literally dance in the streets if England are knocked out! Go Scotland!!!!


And just like that, after I said that:

England knock out Scotland in a very close 16-12 encounter. It means Argentina now must beat Georgia by a huge margin, and it would ensure that Scotland are eliminated!


----------



## Chandu

Daniel Carter out for the - REST OF THE WORLD CUP!!!!

I don't have a good feeling about this at all! :nono2:


----------



## crabtrp

I am not sure why Scotland vs. England was not available on ppv HD. Just looked at next weekend and all 3 other QF's are in HD, England vs. France - not so much.


----------



## Chandu

Right, so all the quarterfinal match-ups are -

In left bracket:

Ireland vs Wales
England vs France

In right bracket:

Australia vs South Africa
New Zealand vs Argentina

I mean, all teams in left bracket are from Northern hemisphere while all teams in right bracket are from Southern hemisphere. Is this a bizarre coincidence or a strange setup on purpose or what? Obviously it guarantees that the championship match will be between a Northern and a Southern hemisphere team.

In my opinion, it's an absolute pity that All Blacks and Argentina are playing in a quarterfinal. I was really, reeeeeeeeealllly hoping for Argentina to make it all the way to the final and meet All Blacks there to be runners up. They've built an amazingly good football team in Argentina over there. Amount of progress they've made over 10 years is astonishingly good, something to look forward to for teams like USA or Canada, or even Italy and Pacific Islanders (Fiji, Samoa, Tonga etc.). Their style of play is very different from Pacific Islanders. They are extremely well organized in defense and play grinding, physical football.

Between England vs. France, I have to pick England. France are all over the place, with very schizophrenic personality. Too inconsistent to beat England, let alone win the whole thing. I definitely don't hope for England to win it all, but would be shocked if France overcomes them.

Similarly, Springbok haven't looked exactly like defending champions they are - having had to frustratingly grind against tough oppositions like Wales and Samoa. I have to pick Australia Wallabies over Springbok.

For Ireland vs Wales, I feel the time has finally come for Wales to rise up to the occasion, and even make it to the final.

So these are my picks.

For semi finals:

Wales vs. England
New Zealand vs Australia

For final:

New Zealand vs. Wales

with the All Blacks being the champions.

All Blacks are hurting big on injuries with McCaw and especially Daniel Carter gone for the competition. But they still have depth to make up for it in my opinion, and this time having home crowd behind them should help. It's true that today in spite of demolition job of Canada they did, All Blacks were not at their best. But I give big credit to Canada for having played spirited football scoring 2 tries against All Blacks! They were motivated to show their progress against the best opposition. Today's All Blacks team was a bit hodge-podge, not with big motivation to play for anything. That's not the exact All Blacks team I hope will step up for rest of elimination, either by lineup or attitude.


----------



## Chandu

Chandu said:


> So these are my picks.
> 
> For semi finals:
> 
> Wales vs. England
> New Zealand vs Australia


Got 3 out of my 4 picks correct!



> Between England vs. France, I have to pick England. France are all over the place, with very schizophrenic personality. Too inconsistent to beat England, let alone win the whole thing. I definitely don't hope for England to win it all, but would be shocked if France overcomes them.


And quite shocked I am, but in a pleasant way!! Never a sorrow to see England being knocked out early! :lol:

Semi-finals are all set for weekend, to be shown LIVE on Universal Sports.

Oct. 15, 2011	4 AM Eastern/1 AM Pacific	Wales vs. France
Oct. 16, 2011	4 AM Eastern/1 AM Pacific	Australia vs. New Zealand

I'm sticking with my pick of Wales vs New Zealand for final, with All Blacks winning it all. France are a bit too schizophrenic for me to pick. They rode their momentum high beating England, but I feel will now run it out with anticlimax after the high.


----------



## Chandu

Ouch!!!!!!!

An X-rated tackle by idiot Welshman Sam Warburton against France player, sent off!!! Straight red-card in 18th minute with Wales leading 3-0. What a *$#%head, can't believe the brutality. Could've killed the guy or paralyzed him for life. Don't attempt to look at it in replay if you recorded and happen to be reading this. It's horribly cringeworthy. Apart for the fact that the idiot has left his team down and they now have to play most of it 1 man down.

Score tied 3-3 after 21 minutes.


----------



## Chandu

OK, so my prediction of first semi-final winner was wrong. Hope prediction for 2nd semi-final won't be wrong. :grin:

Overall, was mostly boring/defensive semi-final till ~ 55th minute - ruined by early (and deserved) red card to the Wales player. Only 1 try scored in the entire match after 55+ mins, decided by a lead of only 1 and an entire second half in which France scored only 1 field-goal. But ending couple of minutes in which Wales had possesion of football for some 20+ phases was mildly exciting.

It's quite obvious that France play boring as hell, defensive football. Even having 1 man advantage for most of match, they couldn't come close to scoring a single try. Let alone, they didn't even look like attempting to score a try. Of course, credit is due for heroic defending by down-by-1-man Wales. I hate France's ugly style, it's booooooooooring negative football. I sure hope All Blacks win tomorrow's semi-final and thrash France in Championship match.

As for Wales, I hope they at least win the 3rd place match.

Now it's off to Liverpool vs. Manchester United!


----------



## Chandu

Well, as expected All Blacks prove that they play football on a totally different plane than everyone else. Wallabies were brave, no shame for them in losing to such a great team. Now expecting New Zealand to thrash France next Sunday for the second time in this World Cup, and win championship. Also hoping Wales to beat Australia in the 3rd place match.


----------



## Chandu

And *ALL BLACKS* the World Champions as per prediction, but what a horrible, anti-climactic final! Other than the one converted try France scored, there was nothing beautiful like offensive flowing football in it. Defense dominated the football. Even the try France scored was off of a stupid turnover mistake by New Zealand. New Zealand didn't score a single converted try. Their uncoverted try was bizzare, a little uncontested run off of a lineout from very close to end zone. The kicking game was horrible. Piri Weepu seemed to miss total of 4 kicks - 3 penalty goals and the conversion after try. And he had the gall to look unhappy when replacement player (name escapes me right now) stepped up to kick 4th penalty. It was that single penalty goal which was responsible for them becoming World Champions for goodness sake. If only France had kicked a goal on their single drop kick attempt OR long range penalty attempt late in the match, ALL BLACKS would've been chokers again. It's incomprehensible to think they left the margin so close and were never really able to stamp any authority on the match.

I've heard a number of complaints about the referee, that he simply wasn't willing call a number of penalties and basic offside decisions against New Zealand against a home crowd. It's certainly possible, and probably the French do have a valid reason to be upset. But I don't have any interest to go back and rewatch the thing to micro-analyze for all those small things.

Oh well, after a long wait ALL BLACKS do have what they were waiting for. But it won't be due to a long-remembered, classic match for years to come at all.


----------



## kristen5412

Rugby world cup was simply awesome.


----------

